# No sound when Kodi Matrix 19 app is on TiVo 4K device.



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

Is anyone having issues with sound on the TiVo 4K when Kodi Matrix is installed on device ? No audio issues when using Kodi 18 but when using Kodi 19 I have audio/ sound issue on the TiVo 4K box. Anybody else having sound issues when Kodi 19 Matrix installed ?


----------



## TV2 (Nov 5, 2021)

I notice with my VISIO soundbar/tv using the stream4k that the Kodi app corrupts the sound when its first launched. Without closing the kodi app, return to the home screen and go to the settings --> Device Preferences --> Sound. Navigating to that screen without changing any settings seems to correct the issue. I then switch back to home and re-enter Kodi with working sound. Leaving kodi running seems to correct the issue until the device restarts or Kodi is killed/re-started. I have also found that disabling surround in the sound menu will also correct(?)/avoid (allowing you to start kodi with sound functioning) the issue long term, but it has its consequences of losing the medias recommended sound processing.


----------



## TV2 (Nov 5, 2021)

I see the same behavior with my Yamaha TSR-700 receiver when the TivoStream4k it attached to it as well. The above "fix" works similarly.


----------



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

TV2 said:


> I notice with my VISIO soundbar/tv using the stream4k that the Kodi app corrupts the sound when its first launched. Without closing the kodi app, return to the home screen and go to the settings --> Device Preferences --> Sound. Navigating to that screen without changing any settings seems to correct the issue. I then switch back to home and re-enter Kodi with working sound. Leaving kodi running seems to correct the issue until the device restarts or Kodi is killed/re-started. I have also found that disabling surround in the sound menu will also correct(?)/avoid (allowing you to start kodi with sound functioning) the issue long term, but it has its consequences of losing the medias recommended sound processing.


Thank you for the tip on disabling surround sound . That seems to fix it.


----------



## Optics (Nov 13, 2001)

I have this same problem and after trying some settings, I was able to get sound.

Each time I tested a setting, I would exit Kodi and go to TiVo->Device Preferences->Sound to "reset" the sound.

I have a Vizio soundbar connected via optical to a TCL TV.
TV set to PCM output to Vizio soundbar.
TiVo Stream set to "Auto" Surround, with DD and DD+ enabled (auto).
In Kodi:
- "Audio Decoder" : AudioTrack (RAW)
- Number of channels : 2.0 ... this is for optical S/PDIF connection (2.1 doesn't show the DD transcoding option)
- Allow passthrough : SELECTED
- Passthrough output device : AudioTrack (RAW)
- DD (AC3) capable receiver : SELECTED
- Enable DD (AC3) transcoding : SELECTED

This combination worked for me. Looks like everything is transcoded to DD (AC3). I can't verify whether it's actually surround sound, but I do get sound.


----------

